
The Origin of HyperCard in the Breakdown of the Bicycle for the Mind - gjvc
https://medium.com/@modernserf/the-origin-of-hypercard-in-the-breakdown-of-the-bicycle-for-the-mind-8d0f3287e561
======
sjy
This was a nice read, but I felt cheated when I realised that it wasn't a real
transcript from 1990 with funny pictures from 2020. I'm more interested in the
history of what people were actually saying in 1990 than fiction about what
they could have said.

